
Tesla Model 3 Delivery Event Livestream - slg
https://livestream.tesla.com/
======
slg
Well that was an underwhelming presentation. The only real new information was
general details about the two versions of the 3.

The lower capacity one will start at $35k, have 220 mile range, 5.6 sec 0-60
time, and 130 mph top speed.

The higher capacity one will start at $44k, have 310 mile range, 5.1 sec 0-60
time, and 140 mph top speed.

EDIT: For comparison the Chevy Bolt starts at $37,495, has 238 mile range, 6.3
sec 0-60 time, and 91 mph top speed.

~~~
greglindahl
Bolt inventory is pretty high - so you can have one right away, if that's what
you want.

~~~
austenallred
Ya but then you have to drive a Bolt

------
zippergz
Am I the only person in the world who thinks that having a touch screen as the
primary interface in a car is a horrible idea? Why is it illegal to mess with
our phones while driving but it's ok if it's a built-in touch screen?

~~~
jsmthrowaway
One consideration in the law's distinction might be that the driver features
on touch screens are designed to reduce required attention (or at least
consider it during design), while typing a text requires a lot of effort and
distraction because phone UX can assume your focus. Touch doesn't really
matter, though; you can get similar distraction manipulating even a relatively
simple radio, and people do hurt themselves playing with the radio.

There is also a front passenger to consider, though I do concede that point
when alone.

~~~
lj3
> you can get similar distraction manipulating a radio.

You can manipulate a radio without looking at it. You can't do the same with a
touchscreen. There are laws against texting and driving for a reason.

~~~
jsmthrowaway
It's been many years since I've met a glance-free radio. Even the barebones
tape deck package usually has source buttons, you have to glance if you're
looking for a station, you invoke the part of your brain to remember the
frequency of the station you like or was it preset 6, etc etc. If you're just
seeking from steering wheel buttons, sure, but then you also have a timing
distraction to push the button to stop and oh crap I missed it and now I have
to tune back. And tuning toward a specific destination with the Tune buttons
(tap-tap-tap-tap or tap-hold-miss-static-tap-tap with many glances thrown in)
is about as distracting as texting, I'd wager.

There's a lot of "higher order" and potentially distracting UX in manipulating
a radio, versus a hot/cold switch. I don't think touch screens add much; I
honestly think the control rearrangement capability actually improves UX for
distraction purposes, like directly tapping a visual logo, for example, which
is a lot faster to recognize than a frequency or channel number or dragging a
virtual "tuner" along the "spectrum" with a Tune+ button.

~~~
lj3
I've yet to meet a non-glance-free radio. Then again, the latest car I've ever
owned is from 2003. I can believe tactile buttons went the way of the dinosaur
about the time the iPhone was created (2008?)

~~~
jsmthrowaway
There's more to what I'm saying than the buttons. I am actually alleging that
yours is more distracting than you think with the input technology being a
minor point compared to your brain involvement, and I would say the same of my
'94 Accord.

------
grecy
MotorTrend appear to have the first "drive" review.

It's extremely, extremely positive.

[http://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-3/2018/exclusive-...](http://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-3/2018/exclusive-
tesla-model-3-first-drive-review/)

~~~
RodericDay
It's so positive, it reads like one of those puffy videogame reviews.

------
tdiggity
I’m in Hawaii this week and the livestream page has a countdown timer that’s
showing 2.5 hours to go.

I found a YouTube livestream from a fan that’s decent. So if you’re also
having problems, go here:
[https://youtu.be/cBZeJaqa6ZM](https://youtu.be/cBZeJaqa6ZM)

~~~
SteveGregory
Also in hawaii, and I had the same bug

------
function_seven
I’m trying to visit the normal tesla.com, and it keeps redirecting me to this
livestream page. teslamotors.com also redirects. Very frustrating.

------
smachiz
STANDARD EQUIPMENT

Price – $35,000

Standard Battery

Range: 220 miles (EPA estimated) Supercharging rate: 130 miles of range per 30
minutes . Home charging rate: 30 miles of range per hour (240V outlet, 32A)
Deliveries begin: Fall 2017

Performance

0-60 mph: 5.6 seconds Top speed: 130 mph Interior

15” touchscreen display Dual zone climate control system FM/Internet streaming
radio Textile seating Front Center console with open storage and two USB ports
Convenience

Onboard maps and navigation Wi-Fi and LTE internet connectivity Keyless entry
and remote climate control using the Tesla app Voice activated controls
Bluetooth hands-free calling and media streaming 60/40 split folding rear seat
to maximize cargo options Back-up camera Auto dimming rear-view mirror One-
touch power windows throughout Power-adjustable side mirrors 12-volt power
outlet

Safety

Full LED exterior lighting Seven cameras, forward radar and twelve ultrasonic
sensors enabling active safety technologies including collision avoidance and
automatic emergency braking Six front row and two side curtain airbags Three-
point safety belts with belt-reminders for driver and four passengers Two
LATCH (Lower Anchors and Tethers for Children) attachments in second row
Electronic stability and traction control Four-wheel antilock disc brakes with
electronic parking brake Child safety locks Anti-theft alarm system Tire
pressure monitoring system

Warranty

Vehicle: 4 year, 50,000 mile limited warranty Battery warranty: 8 year,
100,000 mile (120,000 mile with Long Range Battery)

OPTIONS

Long Range Battery – $9,000

Range: 310 miles Supercharging rate: 170 miles of range per 30 minutes Home
charging rate: 37 miles of range per hour (240V outlet, 40A) 0-60 mph: 5.1
seconds Top speed: 140 mph Deliveries begin: July 2017

Paint

Solid Black: Standard Midnight Silver Metallic: $1,000 Deep Blue Metallic:
$1,000 Silver Metallic: $1,000 Pearl White Multi-Coat: $1,000 Red Multi-Coat:
$1,000

Wheels 18” Aero: Standard 19” Sport: $1,500

Premium Upgrades Package – $5,000 Upgraded interior with additional features
and premium materials.

Premium heated seating and cabin materials throughout, including open pore
wood décor and two rear USBs 12-way, power adjustable front seats, steering
column and side mirrors, with custom driver profiles Premium audio system with
more power, tweeters, surround speakers and subwoofer Tinted glass roof with
ultraviolet and infrared protection Auto dimming, power folding, heated side
mirrors LED fog lamps Center console with covered storage and docking for two
smartphones

Enhanced Autopilot – $5,000 Model 3 will match speed to traffic conditions,
keep within a lane, automatically change lanes, transition from one freeway to
another, exit the freeway and self-park at your destination.

Additional features will roll out over time through software updates.

Full Self-Driving Capability – $3,000 (requires Enhanced Autopilot) In the
future, Model 3 will be capable of conducting trips with no action required by
the person in the driver’s seat.

This feature is dependent upon extensive software validation and regulatory
approval, which may vary by jurisdiction.

VEHICLE SPECIFICATIONS

Dimensions & Weight

Length: 184.8” Width: 76.1” (72.8” with mirrors folded) Height: 56.8”
Wheelbase: 113.2” Track (wheel center): 62.2” front and rear Ground clearance:
5.5” Head room, standard: 39.6” front row, 37.7” second row Head room, glass
roof: 40.3” front row, 37.7” second row Leg room: 42.7” front row, 35.2”
second row Shoulder room: 56.3” front row, 54.0” second row Hip room: 53.4”
front row, 52.4” second row Seating capacity: 5 adults Luggage capacity: 15
cubic feet Curb weight: 3549 lbs. (Model 3) 3814 lbs. (Model 3 Long Range)
Weight distribution: 47% front, 53% rear (Model 3) 48% front, 52% rear (Model
3 Long Range)

Body

Hybrid steel/aluminum body Drag coefficient of 0.23 Chassis

Double wishbone, virtual steer axis front suspension with coil over twin-tube
shock absorbers and stabilizer bar Independent multi-link rear suspension with
twin-tube shock absorbers and stabilizer bar Variable ratio, speed sensitive
electronic power steering Electromechanically boosted four wheel anti-lock
disc brakes with electronic brake force distribution 18” Aero or 19” Sport
wheels with all-season tires Standard Accessories

240 volt NEMA 14-50 adapter 120 volt NEMA 5-15 adapter J1772 public charging
adapter 20 foot mobile connector with storage bag

~~~
FireBeyond
> Full Self-Driving Capability – $3,000 (requires Enhanced Autopilot) In the
> future, Model 3 will be capable of conducting trips with no action required
> by the person in the driver’s seat.

I think there are some huge caveats to this claim, above and beyond those
here. A whole list of asterisks. To be selling, -today-, for $3,000 (on top of
$5,000) a claim of Full Self Driving is hugely optimistic, and, I think,
misleading.

How many years away, realistically, is full self driving outside of well-
maintained sunny (but not TOO sunny!) roads? I don't see this thing cruising
through a Pittsburgh winter any time soon.

It's one thing to promise, in the marketing sense. It's another to be charging
money for it now when it's really yet another pre-order, this time with
nothing close to a timeline.

~~~
xvolter
They're charging for it now hoping most people do not opt for it. It provides
a smaller user base of more interested, Tesla-dedicated customers who are
willing to test out the new functionality before they make it standard.

Their order process isn't a final submission as well when you place an order
someone from Tesla walks through that kind of asterisks with you in person if
you opt for that functionality explaining the limitations and confirming
you're interested in the functionality.

------
vuyani
What the hell? the tesla.com site is asking me to register and reserve a model
3 with my bank details to watch the live stream??

~~~
nixgeek
All it really requires is first name, last name and e-mail address so they can
(presumably) send you marketing info.

------
ryanmarsh
Put in my info to watch the vid thinking they'd use my existing reservation.
Nope. Charged another $1k.

~~~
ntaylor
:\

Definitely was not necessary to provide payment info to view.

~~~
ryanmarsh
On mobile it was

------
Fej
I'm very curious to see how Tesla scales repair shops and parts, especially
given that Model 3's will be owned largely by those from the middle class.

Will they start selling parts to independent mechanics? (Will we have to
eventually force them to?)

------
UnoriginalGuy
Hope some of them go to reviewers since Tesla doesn't seem to want to tell us
very much about the vehicle they've build.

And I know people get all up in arms when you criticise Tesla; but let's be
honest, there's a lot more to a vehicle than just the range and outside
appearance. For example, do the rear seats fold down? Is there rear air vents?
Spare tire? HD Radio? Do the mirrors fold in? Any other vehicle, even on
release day, these are trivial questions that are answered. But we cannot
answer much about the Model 3, except its range and 0-60.

And by the way Tesla's website got updated, but only contains 0-60/range/and a
vague note about having autopilot hardware (which is odd in itself as there
are three tiers of Tesla's autopilot hardware available).

~~~
chrisfrantz
HD Radio?

~~~
greglindahl
It's a Tesla - the radio goes to 11.

~~~
greglindahl
Thank you downvoters -yes, it does go to 11

------
itissid
There are some pretty big worries[1] about tesla's plans for hitting the sales
target with the Model S. I remember watching very sad stories on GM's EV car
way back in the day.

Basically they want to sell 100K cars _within this year_ this is ~5 times what
they sold with the model X/S last year. Time will tell though...

[1] [https://seekingalpha.com/article/4085784-tesla-story-
becomin...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/4085784-tesla-story-becoming-
increasingly-fantastic-business-model-falls-apart)

~~~
Robotbeat
I never know what to make of Seeking Alpha, except their articles on Tesla
don't ever seem to be terribly balanced. (Both directions.)

~~~
itissid
They are saying the have 1/2 million "reservations" for model 3. Wonder what
that means..

~~~
njarboe
A reservation can be made by giving Tesla $1000. You can get it back if you
decide not to buy. Max two reservations.

------
gabrielgoh
It'd be interesting in hearing about how far along autonomy is with the model
3, it seems Tesla may be playing it down in this presentation?

~~~
nixgeek
They said it comes with all the hardware necessary but that didn't seem to
provide any more information about software and being able to enable it for
customers, i.e. regulation and certification of those capabilities.

I think both Audi and Volvo have said they will accept 100% liability for
crashes in autonomous mode but I haven't seen a similar statement from Tesla
yet.

[http://fortune.com/2015/10/07/volvo-liability-self-
driving-c...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/07/volvo-liability-self-driving-
cars/) [https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-car-user-
interface/](https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-car-user-interface/)

~~~
_ph_
It is easy to say they accept liability, as long as they are not selling any
cars qualifying for it. I think this question needs to be seen when and if we
are getting cars which can completely take over from the driver - and that
basically implies liability by the manufacturer, because I as a driver have
not handed over control, if I would be still liable for accidents.

